# Registration Marks For Contour Cutting



## Fun Stick Ups (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi
When I want to do a big image on my garment using a 11X17 she of transfer paper and let my plotter cut out the image the registration marks need to be 1-1/2 inches from top and bottom of paper so that the paper don't come loose from pinch rollers, and need almost an inch away from the image so that the optical eye don't read the image as a registration mark. so this cuts 5 inches from 17 inches in portrait and 5 inches from landscape leaving me me an image to be cut portrait 11X7 and Landscape 6X13.
So I'm thinking my choices are with going do a wider format printer ( right now I have the epson 14030 which is 13 inches wide) which I can't afford thousands of dollars, or buying rolls of 13X100 or HT paper and cutting the length to my liking.
Has anyone else come across this problem? Maybe someone has a work around?
I want out to a few sites and it seems that paper like 3G Opaque Heat transfer cost appox 160 a foot vs the Joto I use now that averages 60-70 bucks for 100 11X17 sheets. Is there a reason that these papers are so much more money?
Also I was told that the app mask can be only used for certain transfer paper, which I don't understand why I can't use it for all when laying down letters or complected design in pieces. Can I use just heat reinsure 1/2 in tape to do so, or do I need to mask the images in whole?
Thank You - any help most appreciated.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure which machine you are using but if go with the manual contour method you can use registration marks much closer to the image.


----------

